# help Me Choose!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

These all FB Boer Bucklings From Toth Boers in Corning CA. These are the three that I like best.
Which would make a nice herdsire/do good in a showring?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

How old are these bucklings? Are they all the same age?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

not sure on DOB, but they are all the same age I assume.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Well the third one is the most balanced and seems to have the most mass for his size. He might be a bit short sided but it could just be the way he's standing.

The second one has a nice front end and has some length to him.

If they are the same age the first one doesn't have the same quick growth rate as the other two.

I'd probably go with the third one but the second one would be a good choice as well. It all comes down to what your personal preference is.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks, that's what i was thinking, anyone else have opinions?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you buy by pictures? If so I would ask for picture of them setup with front, side and rear. Toth Boers has some very nice animals and genes, but my understand is they don't band any of their boys all are sold is herdsires. Shelly


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

really? good point, i'll ask when I get a reply. 


I have a question about marketing; If you get a email about buying a goat, as opposed to a phone call, -do you think that the buyer isn't interested in your goats as much with the email, and is just wasting your time? (i didnt phrase that but i mean are buyers usually more serious about buying when you get a phone call?) katrina


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't show my goats but I have an I idea on what judges look for as my kids showed working steers for 3 years, lol. 
#1 I like his head for some reason it just catches my eye
#2 is handsome but does seem long (not sure if goat judges like that, they could??)
#3 is very handsome he caught my eye all over I like the wide stripe on his face, way he holds his head, the way he stands, just a very nice looking boy.

I know you said you liked all three but which one stands out more to you? I had to chose I would buy #3


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I also think #3. He seems to be more muscled than the other 2. I love his look.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say #3 also if they are the same age. If they are he looks a lot bigger and he sure looks lice and solid.
Have you gone to see these guys yourself? I would never buy a goat off a picture, you need to feel them and see what their personality is. 
I have to say they are all very nice looking.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

#3 looks really nice, he blends together really nice and has great muscling.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that you need better pictures- from the side for length and angulation of legs and overall picture- from the front for width and straightness, same from the back.

I have bought three horses that started with emails. When it got to the point that all my basic questions had been answered, I called.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pictures; you guys made a really good point that when buying you need to see them, i'm not going down to CA anytime soon, so I should pick a breeder in wi. i'm coming there this fall, and actually see him move. 

i too liked 3 the best , but #1's head is handsome. i didnt really like number two compared to these boys.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Another option if you really like these boys is to see if they could take a video of them. Most digital cameras have this function and that makes it easy to send through email.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks, but they replied saying that they wouldn't want to ship so far, to get to alaska. oh well. :shrug: , thanks so much for the help though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there everyone,
The post about toth boer goats I want to answer to a rumor flowing around that one of you commented on,,,,Well......... this is toth boer goats from corning ca ~!!

This is the post


> Are you buy by pictures? If so I would ask for picture of them setup with front, side and rear. Toth Boers has some very nice animals and genes, but my understand is they don't band any of their boys all are sold is herdsires. Shelly


 here is our answer:I do not know where you got the idea we sell all our bucklings as herdsires? but oh well,

We do band sometimes but if the buckling is still intact and turns out to be not a good buck we do not sell as a breeder ,,we have a meat goat buyer come buy our meat goats on a regular basis and those boys are sold (as meat,) they do not care if the animal is intact or not ,they will never breed, the buyer takes them straight to butcher, we do not flood the market with billies ...occasionally we do sell commercial billies,no papers, it's the ones that are nice billies but only have a minor defect like little pigment ect.. a few of those can go as registered for basic registered prices, all depends on the goat......

Our pictures are what you see is what you get...we do not doctor our pics,when people come to our ranch they are amazed by our goats and the pictures are proven true........but there are those people that do beef up pics so buyer beware....................
just wanted to clear things up,,

As for the ages of the kids pictured #1 was 2.5mo in picture
#2 was 3mo in picture
#3 was 4mo in picture

thank you all for your nice comments,it is greatly appreciated..
here is our website:

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh it is always nice to have the breeders around to give real answers on questions asked. 

Welcome to The Goat Spot. 

I really like the looks of your boers. I am not a boer breeder but I can tell a good animal when I see it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!! I don't have Boers but I do think yours are really good looking! I like the last pic in your post...that is one handsome buck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Alaskeboers-First off I know your not getting one but #3 is gorgous.toth boer goats- Welcome to the goat spot!I like your goats a lot.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi!
yes i was planning on shipping, but i decided that i would wait until next year. And when i saw the pictures of your bucks, i was amazed, no animals up here could compare! i really wish I could ship from CA because of the awesome stock, but i think we will be picking one up during our vacation to wisconsin. thanks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yes, i forgot , it really is nice to have a new breeder here! welcome to 'goat spot' !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you everyone for the sweet welcome and comments,, :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth boers, i love your bucks! they're gorgeous. if i had the capacity for a boer buck i'd buy that red one! haha but really beautiful animals


----------

